# Z24i Engine



## sickwake (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys 

I wanted to know if anyone had much info on the Z24i Engines. Not much is talked about. However I am really curious as to know why they made 2 sparks per cylinder so a total of 8 (being a 4 cylinder engine). Sounds like something only a high performance engine would have? 

Does any know about the design of this engine? Or any common problems? 

I put a deposit on a 89 Kingcab HB today. Going for a test drive tomorrow. As long as that goes well im buying it. It has the z24i engine.

950 bucks comes with an upgraded suspension so it could be registered as a commercial vehicle. Therefore no air care involved. Brand New clutch kit installed. Straight pipe welding. No cat converter. oils all changed.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

sickwake said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone had much info on the Z24i Engines. Not much is talked about. However I am really curious as to know why they made 2 sparks per cylinder so a total of 8 (being a 4 cylinder engine). Sounds like something only a high performance engine would have?
> 
> ...


Lots of info here about the Z engine... Nissan Z engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The dual spark plug thing was a design to make the engine have a more complete combustion simply to reduce exhaust emissions. 

Problems? I know folks that have put hundreds of thousands of miles on them by just keeping them well maintained. 

-R


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the Z24 & Z24I is a good engine, if you can get it for $950, buy it (as long as its not rusted out)


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I have almost 180K on mine. Runs great!


----------



## wildcoyote34 (Aug 22, 2014)

*my nissan truck*



TheRepairMan said:


> Lots of info here about the Z engine... Nissan Z engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The dual spark plug thing was a design to make the engine have a more complete combustion simply to reduce exhaust emissions.
> 
> ...


I have had 3 nissan trucks and all of them had over 300K miles when they were retired 
my 1981 datsun 720 reached 500K miles without serious engine issues other than it was using some oil


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes these engines are stout!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't have any personal experience, but have heard good things about that motor.

Like Speedo said, rust concerns surfaced long before engine concerns.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm close to 400K in my Z24i with :
1. Headers
2. Nissan Motorsport Cam
3. Ported and port matched Heads
4. Ram Air intake system
5. Many internal mods.....


----------

